# Eircom Efibre upgrade or jump to UPC?



## IsleOfMan (26 Apr 2013)

I currently have my landline plus broadband with Eircom and separately have a UPC basic TV package. My landline and broadband costs me about €108 per *2* months depending on phone calls made during the day. My UPC works out at about €32 per month.  So all in all I am paying out about €86 per month for my unbundled package. I am not on a contract with Eircom.

Eircom have offered me an upgrade to their new Efibre 50mb broadband with a saving of €2 per month on my existing bill. However I have to sign an 18 month contract. My bill would drop to about €84 per month for everything. I get my TV through the old cable system in to 3 rooms without any set top boxes, easy peasy.

I am wondering if Eircom have plans to offer any further services.

Should I move the whole lot to UPC at this stage. Would I save money or would it come in at the same price for 3 room TV viewing?

I have read a few threads and see that UPC will offer deals to new customers?


----------

